# some plugs i made



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice looking work there Smitty, I've been wanting to try my hand at plug building; maybe one day I'll give it a shot. 

Walt


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

WALT D. said:


> Nice looking work there Smitty, I've been wanting to try my hand at plug building; maybe one day I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Walt


thanks.
when you do give it a shot if you ever have any questions feal free to ask.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

When the time comes I'll have plenty of questions. I'm sure I'll take you up on your offer.

Walt


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice job Smitty. What kind of wood do you use to make those?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

red white and yellow cedar


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. One or two of those would like nice in my box. Can you be encouraged to part with one or two? I fish a lot just north of you, Cedar Creek/Toms River down to the inlet. Just wondering, Philly Jack


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work*

Great job. They look great.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Nice work. One or two of those would like nice in my box. Can you be encouraged to part with one or two? I fish a lot just north of you, Cedar Creek/Toms River down to the inlet. Just wondering, Philly Jack



im sure we can work something out.
i like to trade for other plugs.
got any thing you want to trade???


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Philly Jack,

Toms River?? I just spent 3 months on a project there; man what a small world. Worked in Lakehurst, bought a Fatboy in Lakewood a few years back, spend a lot of time off and on in that part of the world. Maybe fished right next to ya and didn't know.

Walt


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Walt, let's not hijack the thread but ain't it a small world. 

smitty919 I don't have any thing similar to offer. How about an almost new Daiwa Emblem Pro, in box, with papers. Ya need a nice spinner? Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Walt, let's not hijack the thread but ain't it a small world.
> 
> smitty919 I don't have any thing similar to offer. How about an almost new Daiwa Emblem Pro, in box, with papers. Ya need a nice spinner? Philly Jack


how can i say no to a new reel.

what are you looking for in trade?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

got two left out of that group.









or i can make you something


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

smitty919 said:


> red white and yellow cedar


Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, I like that shape but I don't fish at night very often so I'd prefer the red, white with yellow or anything similar to use during the day. Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

danny's bunker's peanut's whats your flavor????


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

that big eye purple danny!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty919, gonna send you a PM. I would like to trade the Daiwa Emblem Pro for a few of them Danny's. Like Eugene said that purple big eye is sweet but I'd also like a couple of white/yellow with red for day time use in and around Forked River/Cedar Creek. Philly Jack OH CR*P EAGLES ARE GONNA LOSE AGAIN


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Smitty919, gonna send you a PM. I would like to trade the Daiwa Emblem Pro for a few of them Danny's. Like Eugene said that purple big eye is sweet but I'd also like a couple of white/yellow with red for day time use in and around Forked River/Cedar Creek. Philly Jack OH CR*P EAGLES ARE GONNA LOSE AGAIN



i just got done today painting up some dannys i will post some pics on monday for ya think you will like them.
i think i did a white with tellow head and back.
black and deep blue. and a all white with glitter.:fishing:


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*New Dannys*

Smitty919, sent you a PM but I'm sure everyone would like to see the plugs you just finished. Like I said I trust you and I think that I've got a good rep for being a man of my word, so we're good to go. Still sure that folks would like to see your new ones, or better yet, make that my new plugs.
Philly Jack


----------

